# Are the new Samsung LED DLP's any good?



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I read about them before they came out, and when I saw that Future Shop had them in I was pumped to go and check them out, but the first time I went, the store didn't have any in stock yet, and the second time it was hooked up to a standard cable feed and looked awful. Does anyone know how these look with decent source material? Pros/cons? Off the top of my head I can think of less heat, longer bulb life, "brighter" white lamp (if not dedicated R/G/B). What other benefits are these babies touting? 

One site said they are using separate red, green, and blue LEDs instead of one lamp and a colour wheel, and that at least the model being discussed had a native 1920 x 1080 resolution and didn't use wobulation. Later on someone states that ALL 1080p sets use wobulation whether they call it that or something else. Can anyone clear some of this up? I'm hoping these sets will be fairly impressive, and I may end up with one if so.

e: looks like they do use individual R/G/B LEDs on this set.


----------



## drichards (Sep 26, 2006)

Owen Bartley said:


> I read about them before they came out, and when I saw that Future Shop had them in I was pumped to go and check them out, but the first time I went, the store didn't have any in stock yet, and the second time it was hooked up to a standard cable feed and looked awful. Does anyone know how these look with decent source material? Pros/cons? Off the top of my head I can think of less heat, longer bulb life, "brighter" white lamp (if not dedicated R/G/B). What other benefits are these babies touting?
> 
> One site said they are using separate red, green, and blue LEDs instead of one lamp and a colour wheel, and that at least the model being discussed had a native 1920 x 1080 resolution and didn't use wobulation. Later on someone states that ALL 1080p sets use wobulation whether they call it that or something else. Can anyone clear some of this up? I'm hoping these sets will be fairly impressive, and I may end up with one if so.
> 
> e: looks like they do use individual R/G/B LEDs on this set.


I have the 67'' version and with a HD TV set top box it is sensational. It is a HD version. It was a lot cheaper than the equivalent Plasmas. We purchased it at xmas for our new theatre room. we were comparing it to ovehead projectors and it leaves them for dead. You can watch it in daylight with out any problems. Your head needs to be in the centre of the screen verically can vary buy 400 mm. can sit any where around it though. We have placed our chairs at least 4 metres from it. Standard TV does look bad only because the signal is not very good.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks dougy, I had a chance to look at 2 of them this weekend in different Future Shops. It does look nice, although both seemed a little washed out in comparison to the plasma and a few of the other projection sets that were around it. I did notice that it had a hotspot, like you say, but not nearly as bad as old projection sets. Both sets I saw were hooked into a satellite feed, and the programming was kind of lame, so I'd still like to see them hooked up to a nice HD/BD player.


----------

